# Columbus area people - Lesco (SMS) question.



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

I've been trying to find the charcoal colored SMS in my area for quite some time and have been unable to do so. Local Lesco will not order any unless it is a pallet, so basically I'm screwed there. None of the other one's near me carry the charcoal either.

Has anyone picked up some from the Lesco in the Columbus area? I see there are three and according to the website none have the charcoal in stock. I may need a few bags depending on if anyone in my area wants some as well.

Thanks for the help! I appreciate it.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Hey Burks,

Have you tried checking out the Cleveland area Lescos? I have heard on this forum that the Indians use the Charcoal color on their field but I can neither confirm or deny this since I'm not a baseball fan  I believe there are very few Lescos that list the Charcoal color on their website. Have you tried placing an online order? 

A lot of folks seem to be getting Soilmaster Select Charcoal by placing an online order and then picking it up at their local Lesco. Calling is a waste of time in most situations unless you want to order a whole pallet of the stuff. We had luck in the Cinci area though. A Cinci area Lesco was willing to order us 1,000lbs instead of the whole 2,000lb pallet last year.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

MatPat said:


> Have you tried checking out the Cleveland area Lescos?


No I haven't. Reason I was asking about Columbus is I'll be at the zoo around the end of December.

I can give the online ordering a try though.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

So who's the guy that has ordered from the Internet/1-800 number and had the charcoal SMS sent to the Gahanna store?

I called there today asking about one bag and the manager said "well one guy has ordered just one bag before from the Internet and he uses it for his fish tanks". I kind of chuckled and told him that was my plan. Another store I called the guy asked what my application would be. I told him an aquarium and there was a 30-40 second pause before "......oooook?"


----------

